# When will someone develops an app...



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

That drivers and pax can use as a personal rideshare. 
Right now a person can get a Facebook page...post ads. The pax can message that driver through facebook. And then have the pax swipe their card through a cellphone card reader after the ride.

All a person needs to do is develop an app that says whether this and this driver are online or not..show their location and how long it'll be (based on whether they are dropping off another pax right now) and process credit cards online through PayPal transactions....basically the apps they have developed for taxis but on a individual basis that drivers can subscribe to for say $10 a month.

And then when your not busy, put lyft and Uber on.

I think it's only a matter of time is it not before someone develops this?


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Just noticed there's an app called uzurv. Looks similar. Not yet nationwide and takes a flat cut. Hmmm.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

cratter said:


> That drivers and pax can use as a personal rideshare.
> Right now a person can get a Facebook page...post ads. The pax can message that driver through facebook. And then have the pax swipe their card through a cellphone card reader after the ride.
> 
> All a person needs to do is develop an app that says whether this and this driver are online or not..show their location and how long it'll be (based on whether they are dropping off another pax right now) and process credit cards online through PayPal transactions....basically the apps they have developed for taxis but on a individual basis that drivers can subscribe to for say $10 a month.
> ...


Then the drivers will all just need to drop $400+ a month to get the proper insurance to drive passengers..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

cratter said:


> That drivers and pax can use as a personal rideshare.
> Right now a person can get a Facebook page...post ads. The pax can message that driver through facebook. And then have the pax swipe their card through a cellphone card reader after the ride.
> 
> All a person needs to do is develop an app that says whether this and this driver are online or not..show their location and how long it'll be (based on whether they are dropping off another pax right now) and process credit cards online through PayPal transactions....basically the apps they have developed for taxis but on a individual basis that drivers can subscribe to for say $10 a month.
> ...


This came to you...

During one of those...

cold dark winter nights...?

Eureka... can monkeys join.. ?

Rakos


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

cratter said:


> Just noticed there's an app called uzurv. Looks similar. Not yet nationwide and takes a flat cut. Hmmm.


Uzurv does not handle the ride payment or insurance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cratter said:


> Just noticed there's an app called uzurv. Looks similar. Not yet nationwide and takes a flat cut. Hmmm.


Time to develop one and promote it.
Uber wants 50% !
UNSUSTAINABLE !



Rakos said:


> This came to you...
> 
> During one of those...
> 
> ...


Looks like a monkey christmas card.

B


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Then the drivers will all just need to drop $400+ a month to get the proper insurance to drive passengers..


Better than $100.00 a day to Uber !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Time to develop one and promote it.
> Uber wants 50% !
> UNSUSTAINABLE !
> 
> ...


That's crying shame if your paying uber that much. I'm paying the cab company $66 or $73 a day and it includes a rental taxi..


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/time-to-take-control.234942/page-3

http://www.uplift.vip/wouldyousignuptothis/public/

Watched the CEO of Uber explain they want to do something with higher rated drivers.
If I was to guess a "180 days of change" passengers wanted to see, one of the highest requested would be to be able to match with drivers they have a bond/friendship with.

Lyft will probably do it first to be able to differentiate itself from Uber to increase its ridership. 
Uber will have no recourse but to follow suit.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This is one of those DUHs...

Referral and recurring rides..

Has always been a staple...

In the taxi community...8>)

Rakos


----------

